# kitchenaid



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi all,
Does anyone have a Kitchenaid? I have one - but it is under-used - so i have decided to buy the 'mincer' attachment. Apparently you can make your own sausages etc.

Does anyone have the mincer attachment and if so - are they any good? I dont want to shell out ?70 for something that is useless!

I realise this is in the wrong section - but can i just have it on here for an hour or so - lots of people dont bother reading the 'off topic' sections.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

bev excuse my ignorance i dont even know what one is


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> bev excuse my ignorance i dont even know what one is



http://www.amazon.co.uk/KitchenAid-Artisan-KSM150BER-Stand-Mixer/dp/B000094U5H


Its one of these Steph,

They take the hard work out of baking etc..! They are very good, but i havent baked for a while and want to get back into making lots of homemade stuff.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW and very expensive.I love baking infact just done batch of biccies using a lil thing sacredheart suggested,kids love baking and i find always want to help.Well hope some one can help you out bev

Good luck.


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> WOW and very expensive.I love baking infact just done batch of biccies using a lil thing sacredheart suggested,kids love baking and i find always want to help.Well hope some one can help you out bev
> 
> Good luck.



Oooh! What sort of biscuits? What did sacredheart suggest? I am intrigued now.Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh wow, it comes with a sausage stuffer. I'd love that machine and all it's bits. Have to win the lottery first.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

just plain ones, i said everyting son wants to bake sweet he wants icing on, so she suggested drizzling 70% choccie over them or decorating them with fancy patterns.


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Oh wow, it comes with a sausage stuffer. I'd love that machine and all it's bits. Have to win the lottery first.



I got mine off fleabay last year for ?200 - brand new - but you can get them secondhand - they have a lifetime guarantee too!Bev


----------



## Copepod (Jan 5, 2010)

*moving to recipes*

I'm moving this interesting thread to Recipes, where I think it fits better - and as recipes aren't added too often, it should stay top for longer than in Off the Topic.


----------



## shootuporputup (Jan 6, 2010)

From my days of working in a posh kitchen shop, KitchenAids are great bits of kit. They last forever!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, Bev, if you want the recipe, I can post it. They're mostly splenda based shortbread biscuits. They turn out really well


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Bev did you ever get your kitchenaid ?


----------



## bev (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Steph,

I already have the kitchenaid - it was the attachments i was asking about. You can get a sausage maker and a pasta maker for them - but they arent cheap and i wondered if they were any good. Anyway, i just bought a sausage maker off ebay and am waiting for it to arrive! I can feel a sausage 'night in' coming on!Bev x


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> I already have the kitchenaid - it was the attachments i was asking about. You can get a sausage maker and a pasta maker for them - but they arent cheap and i wondered if they were any good. Anyway, i just bought a sausage maker off ebay and am waiting for it to arrive! I can feel a sausage 'night in' coming on!Bev x



I was just re-reading there and i saw you had said you got one off ebay for ?200 doh!.
I love sausage so id be in on that.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2010)

bev said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> I already have the kitchenaid - it was the attachments i was asking about. You can get a sausage maker and a pasta maker for them - but they arent cheap and i wondered if they were any good. Anyway, i just bought a sausage maker off ebay and am waiting for it to arrive! I can feel a sausage 'night in' coming on!Bev x



Sausages are my FAVOURITE!!!!!!


----------



## bev (Mar 15, 2010)

I finally got round to buying the mincer attachment and i made a batch of burgers at the weekend with Alex and have lots in the freezer now..
I made beef and pork,chicken and bacon, and lamb and beef burgers, all no carb and no fat or gristle or anything nasty - just pure meat - and they are GORGEOUS!

I am waiting for the sausage attachment and will make up a huge batch of sausages - cant wait! Alex loves the 'all meat' burgers and thinks they are the best he has ever tasted! I would recommend this attachment to anyone.Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2010)

bev said:


> I finally got round to buying the mincer attachment and i made a batch of burgers at the weekend with Alex and have lots in the freezer now..
> I made beef and pork,chicken and bacon, and lamb and beef burgers, all no carb and no fat or gristle or anything nasty - just pure meat - and they are GORGEOUS!
> 
> I am waiting for the sausage attachment and will make up a huge batch of sausages - cant wait! Alex loves the 'all meat' burgers and thinks they are the best he has ever tasted! I would recommend this attachment to anyone.Bev



yes well hope the sausae attatchement wil be with you soon,


----------



## bev (Mar 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> yes well hope the sausae attatchement wil be with you soon,



Hmmm....perhaps the postie is making black market sausages on the side!Bev


----------

